# Server + Zeitschaltuhr



## Hawkster (2. September 2004)

Ok, nun habe ich ma ne Knobelaufgabe, ma schaun ob jemand ne gute  lösung findet.

Ich hba mir nen Server zusammenbegastelt, aber jetzt möchte ich das er von:
03 - 06 Uhr 
und 
09-15 Uhr
läuft.

Ich habe an eine Zeitschaltuhr gedacht, also gesagt getan aber jetzt is das Prob, der server startet zwar, aber nach 4 sekunden geht er wieder aus
Grund: Ich hab den Power Switch ohne schalter, sondern ein kabel gemacht, also ein Pol zum anderen.

Wüsstet ihr ne möglichkeit, das er nicht nach 4 sekunden ausgeht?

MFG Hawkster


----------



## Mbnightmare (2. September 2004)

Dein Problem ist ATX. Wenn da permanent ein Signal auf dem Power-Switch liegt geht er natürlich aus. Ich weiß zwar nicht unter welchem BS du deinen Webserver aufgesetzt hast aber wenn du es unter Linux gemacht hast kannst du einen Cron-Job einrichten, der den Rechner wieder runter fährt. Und über das BIOS kann man ihn wieder hoch fahren lassen, wenn dein BIOS das unterstützt. Haben wir bei uns in der Firma auch so laufen(mit einem Router 7.30 an ->18.00 aus).


----------



## Hawkster (2. September 2004)

das herunterfahren is net das prob, das prob lieght darin, in am tag 2x starten zu lassen:

von 9-15 uhr und von 3-6 uhr

eine eit kann man im Bios machen...

MFG Hawkster


----------

